# shredded toilet tissue



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

has anyone walked into home one day and saw something similar to this??
I just got home and found this mess- I am thinking maybe Ein is psychotic??????!!!!:blink:

yep. That is Ein in his crate, while I was cleaning up the shredded mess:mellow:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

lol prime example of why mine are crated when I am out


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol. I am sure he had a lot of fun with that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Aww poor Ein... he was just decorating for you while you were away 

Little stinker


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Both of my past maltese, Ceasar and Rocco, loved the toilet paper game! We could not leave toilet paper on the holders. We put it on the window sill or back of tank. When company would come they would always put the TP on the holders, and the fun began!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hey Candice your not alone,a while back Yogi Got Me To.*
*Boy Did I Learn--I Bought A Crate, Playpen,And A x-Pen.*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow!!Ein sure was having a ball!!! LOL!!! If mine could get to the TP, well I don't even want to think about it!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I bet he had fun doing that. : )


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I have no idea what you are talking about! NO dog of mine would EVER do such a thing! Hhmmmph!

































:w00t: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Sure wish Ivy hadn't been lying in my lap when I read this post. I sure hope she didn't get any ideas from seeing this...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I was just about to say Where's Laura????? :HistericalSmiley:

Candice, Ein is so cute even if little messy today.....:HistericalSmiley:
Kandis


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

well it looks like I got off easy compared to you guys. Ein, you little stinker! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Omd that brings me back......... Once in a while Peppino will find a Kleenex and do his origami.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie tears it apart while eating it!! Now he has a partner in crime, Smudge!! They steal from trash cans in the bathrooms! If the can is up on the counter, Smudge just gets the klennex out and drops them on the floor where Ollie is waiting! Gotta love em!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Ah the joys of puppy made snow storms!!! Spookie has given it up, but don't leave a paper towel around. Kris likes them, and he's about 2.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Toilet paper Terrorista!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

They also eat the TP and their poop will come out white if the eat enough!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

That looks sooo much fun!!  Hahahaha... Sorry had to say that 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

You just given me more of a reason to keep the bathroom door closed always, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

I love watching Elly & mimi shreding things. I always give them tissue paper when I'm back from shopping


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA! That's hilarious!!!! Great job, Ein!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my dog!!! Hhahahahha Ein and Dusty must be part of the toilet paper brigade!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

My criminals do it all the time! I just don't take pics bc I don't wanna remember the collateral damage!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow! That makes Tessa look absolutely tame!










Please don't let her see this - she'll think she needs to do a more thorough job!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Haha! All these little fluffs should go into interior decorating. 

Leila's always put in her play yard when we're gone and we keep bathroom doors closed when she's on the loose because she will pee on the bath mats. But when she can get her paws on a napkin or paper towel, she has a ball shredding them. So, I'm sure she's enjoy making origami out of toilet paper too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Mine is 4 years old and still shreds toilet paper when we are not home. Sometimes I forget to close the door in the bathroom. Yours goes into the clean toilet paper but no mine goes for the trash can and yesterday I found her chewing on a Q-tip in her bed :w00t: She won't eat it cause she knows it's not food but the worst time was when she shredded a max-pad ( sorry for the this but I won't post a pic :blink LOL..... I now close the bathroom door every time I leave the house ! Yesterday, I had forgotten to close the door and she made a huge mess !


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
my my!!! I am sending my GREAT thanks to all you fur mummies who shared their babies' "criminal" photos!!!!! I promise I will take all of the 'guilty' fur babies names to my grave, and WILL NOT, I repeat, will NOT sell the names to the tabloids!!

Hmm maybe we should nickname the forum to "TP shredding Maltese.com"
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## missie (Nov 22, 2009)

My Olly loves to shred the T-paper. I got a cover from the baby section in a department store that goes over the roll and stops the snowfall. We can use the paper, but he can't make it roll. We actrually have Tpaper on the roll at our house now.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Been there, done that. We had to go out for just a few minutes and figured Bella would be okay if we left her out of her pen. It's amazing what they can do in such a short period of time. Put it this way, now she is always put in her pen when we go out.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella gives Ein props for being in his crate when you got home. At least he was attempting to appear innocent....

"Why no, Mommy...it wasn't me. I've been napping in my crate while you were gone. I didn't hear a thing. Who ever would do such a naughty thing???"


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I close the bathroom doors when I leave  she has the rest of the house 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Our toilet paper is in a Tupperware container. Linda


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

